# Need an engine



## zcrazy13 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a 86 300zx naturally aspirated, rods are bad, does anyone have one? Or know of one within reasonable distance of new york state?


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

I just finished switching out a block w/ heads into my 87 300zx which I got with my car. The original block had a blown head gasket which was left to sit for about 6 years before I got a hold of it. It would have to be cleaned really well, and it is in Washington, but I just thought I would post in case you were interested.

If you didn't want to rebuild the engine however, you might try looking at JDM engines on ebay or else where online. I would guess you could find one that is already working.


----------

